# Has anybody installed a remote start?



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anybody installed a remote start?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Depending on the year and options on your car you may have to leave a key in the vehicle at all times to have a remote start on these cars. I personally haven't done it but know some friends who have. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

I've been thinking about trying this unit. Provides both remote start, and push-button start, as well as some other functions. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...e-Start-Car-Alarm-for/1191772_1782362165.html

If anyone can chime in on this system, let me know.


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looking to install one that has been sitting on my workbench. As soon as I get a "me" day to myself, and installation works, I will post the results. I plan to install th Evo All from Fortin.ca.

Blue316


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Depending on the year and options on your car you may have to leave a key in the vehicle at all times to have a remote start on these cars. I personally haven't done it but know some friends who have.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


This is no longer true! Recently CompuStar/Idatalink developed a piece for Audi/VW that will no longer require losing a key!

Check their site for more details: http://www.idatalink.com/search/sea..._id=2012&vehicle_model_id=277&vehicle_id=8525


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> I've been thinking about trying this unit. Provides both remote start, and push-button start, as well as some other functions.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...e-Start-Car-Alarm-for/1191772_1782362165.html
> 
> If anyone can chime in on this system, let me know.


Rottgrub, 

Several months ago I asked the dealer if they could install a start button in my 2016 Beetle. At the time they informed me there were no start buttons aftermarket that would work with the VW's or Audi's at this time.

I researched this unit, with the hope, that it may work, but noticed several red flags which came apparent.

1) it appears that you still need a aftermarket can-bus module connected to the car. IMMO bypass module (optional) in which you may loose one of your fobs and replaced with theirs.
2) The vehicle coverage appears to be for 2007-2013, but may be updated, contact them for latest details.
3) There is a specific return policy which you must follow for a return.

Since you have a 2015 model, number 2 may apply.

Blue316


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Blue316 said:


> Rottgrub,
> 
> Several months ago I asked the dealer if they could install a start button in my 2016 Beetle. At the time they informed me there were no start buttons aftermarket that would work with the VW's or Audi's at this time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately my dealer was unaware of any aftermarket kits either. I ran across these Fuzik kits while researching head units. I actually spoke with them, and they updated their compatibility to 2016 models. They have been very responsive, and have sent an install diagram, which I'm taking to my stereo installer. I figure he has a lot more experience with these things than I do. 

If it looks somewhat likely, I'll give it a go. It amazes me that VW doesn't include this for US cars. This is the first car in ten years I've driven that doesn't have it.


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

Rottgrub,
I would like to take a look at that installation schematic. Is it on their web site or did they email it to you. Wonder if it is compatable with the Fortin Evo all?
Blue316


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Blue316 said:


> Rottgrub,
> I would like to take a look at that installation schematic. Is it on their web site or did they email it to you. Wonder if it is compatable with the Fortin Evo all?
> Blue316


Pretty sure there was something in there about using it with an existing remote start. Some ground wire you just didn't connect. Don't quote me on that though. 

Here is the wiring diagram they sent me:

... sigh, why can't I just upload small pictures. Such a pain in the ass to have to find an external host, and then link.

http://imgur.com/a/oKvET


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Just to add, I actually purchased this device: 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...stem-Door-Lock-unlock/212616_32614598721.html

Partly due to price, and partly due to the impressively responsive customer service they provided. I had asked a bunch of questions, but one was how to handle the key and immobilizer, and got a detailed answer with this diagram:

http://imgur.com/pYyXJ7C


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I already have push button start but would definitely like to add remote start on my 2014 R Line convertible anyone have any luck with integrating with existing Kessy system?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

turbokirby said:


> I already have push button start but would definitely like to add remote start on my 2014 R Line convertible anyone have any luck with integrating with existing Kessy system?


Yeah me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

turbokirby said:


> I already have push button start but would definitely like to add remote start on my 2014 R Line convertible anyone have any luck with integrating with existing Kessy system?





vr6-kamil said:


> Yeah me too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Already answered this in post #5... yes! Once you buy the parts you will hit lock 3x on the factory remote and it will start. You can also add their Drone module and it will allow you to start it using a smartphone app (annual service fee).


----------



## Ryanstrong (Feb 7, 2017)

Chris659 said:


> Already answered this in post #5... yes! Once you buy the parts you will hit lock 3x on the factory remote and it will start. You can also add their Drone module and it will allow you to start it using a smartphone app (annual service fee).


I have a 2017 #PinkBeetle this website does not say there is a model for 2017 beetles. would a 2016 work the same? a local shop 900 to install remote start.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ryanstrong said:


> I have a 2017 #PinkBeetle this website does not say there is a model for 2017 beetles. would a 2016 work the same? a local shop 900 to install remote start.


$900 to install or that is product and labor? Can be considered ok price depending on what you're getting feature and brand wise. As far as it working on a 2017 I'm sure it's the same but I would recommend contacting the manufacturer to verify. 

I'd say my company would be $900 installed if we were also supplying the Drone cell phone module along with full security and remote start along with another accessory or so. If only remote start, find another shop bc $900 is way too much for just that.


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

Rottgrub...just curious if you had your push button remote start installed? If so haw does it work? What Can Bus company did you use? IDatatech, Fortin, Compustar,...?
Blue316


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Blue316 said:


> Rottgrub...just curious if you had your push button remote start installed? If so haw does it work? What Can Bus company did you use? IDatatech, Fortin, Compustar,...?
> Blue316


I ended up not installing it, as the car was having some issues I didn't trust for the long term survival of the car (transmission issues mostly). After some looking around, I decided to bite the bullet and trade it in on a 2015 R-Line Convertible with push button start already installed. Haven't decided yet if I'll bother with remote start on it yet.

That said, my remote start kit will probably end up in the for sale section soon. =)


----------

